# Loft Idea, need help



## jm89 (Dec 3, 2015)

Is 3'deep, 3'wide and 5 ft high big enough for 6 rollers? I just got these from a family member that is an animal lover and didn't want to see them sold from her friends loft. I have them in with my homers right now, but I want to seperate them. If not what dimensions do you all suggest. Thanks


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Ideally the floor space should be larger but rollers are small and if each has its choice of perches would probably work well. Is this a kit box or actual loft? Sexes? They will breed or want to breed so consider that too. If not being flown (or even if they are) should probably also have a flypen attached for getting sunlight, bathing, and stretching a bit.


----------

